# Penn Jillette is ....ing tired of being a nice ....ing guy, plz help.



## Jakke (Sep 20, 2013)

This needs to happen



Penn's movie

I've personally put down $35


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 21, 2013)

If the Grab bag is still up when I get my paycheque from teaching I will definitely throw in at that level.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## necronile (Sep 21, 2013)

That escalated pretty slowly?!


----------



## ilyti (Sep 23, 2013)

It may end up being a cross between that Dee Snider movie "Strangeland" (meh) and Plinkett Reviews. I can do without.

Anyway, isn't everyone already aware that Penn Jilette swears like a madman all over that Bullshit series? He's clearly an angry guy, I've know that for years.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 23, 2013)

awesome.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 24, 2013)

I want to see it happen just because I love that guy!!!


----------



## Jakke (Sep 25, 2013)

He is apparently also an extremely nice person, so it'll be nice to see him in a menacing role.


*EDIT* First of his promised updates:


----------



## Dillski (Sep 26, 2013)

This absolutely needs to happen!


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 26, 2013)

I ....ing hope my paycheque is epic tomorrow.


----------



## Jakke (Sep 27, 2013)

I really wanted to get the $130 surprise bag, but I just couldn't afford it. I hope it contains a baby...


----------



## Jakke (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Jakke (Oct 30, 2013)

This was a fun update:



I like Ron Jeremy, he seems to have a pretty good sense of humour.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 31, 2013)

Jakke said:


> I like Ron Jeremy, he seems to have a pretty good sense of humour.



Fun fact: I saw him in the airport in Orlando. He literally looked like a hobo (he had ripped old sweat shorts and a ripped t shirt on), and had a plastic grocery bag with a shirt and drinks in it. He was grouchy.

I'm probably gonna go for the $20 package when I get paid tomorrow. Maybe the $37 dvd pack if I get paid a lot.


----------

